# Just a Trip



## Alexander (Nov 15, 2014)

Good morning, 

Here is my current situation: First, we must rewind to memorial day of this year. I was living with some roommates and everything was going great. I had a full time job and some extra cash to play with on the weekends. A week before my old friend from high school hits me up and asked me if I wanted to go to "Summer Camp Music Festival" and I oblige; since it has been almost ten years that we have seen each other. I didn't realize the fest was only in a week so most of the tickets had already sold out so I ended up buying the Sunday funday pass...cool beans.

I'm quite excited to see my old friend again, and on top of that I had recently gotten into doing psychedelic drugs. I loved acid and molly and whatever else I could experiment with was always interesting to me to change my viewpoint on the world around me, even temporarily. I figured since I only had one day to get quite fucked up I decided on a plan to maximize my fried brain time while at this event. I had brought a few goodies to keep me going for a while. My plan: Arrive at event, immediately take a tab, as I have never day tripped, and I would highly recommend it...especially if there are fluffy white clouds in the sky and you're in the woods. Second, I had never taken shrooms before, and when the tab wore off I would subsequently eat those and continue my journey into my inner universe. The last drug I took was not planned and the reason I am here today.

So, I arrived, took my tab and started my trip, it was great, like I said clouds and all of nature around me distorted and flowed; giving even more life to the wildlife around me. I was having a blast watching everything. This was some good shit too, the stuff that distorts people's faces, but only certain ones...you might understand. Anyway, the trip went better than I could have hoped and the music was perfect, loving every minute of it. A few hours in I feel like my acid is wearing off and I immediately think about the shrooms that I have never tried. Perfect. one trip warping and whirling into the next. I eat the shrooms and I find my way into the woods. The only way I can describe it would be acid in 4k. Acid tends to have distorting effects on objects, but when you look closely at them you can see the distortion become fuzzy. Not with shrooms. The bark on the trees moved and pulsated like they had a pulse, and it didn't matter how close I viewed my surroundings, everything looked incredible. I was having a blast. I did kind of forget to hang out with my friend for a lot of the time and wander around alone talking to random people, but I was just enjoying the experience in my own way. 

Fast forward a little later that Sunday night, I sadly started coming down from my shrooming and wanted to continue to get my money's worth from this fest, I went hunting for something else, I eventually found some molly and grabbed that up quick...night was continuing and I was hoping; in my now touchy feely mood that I could find a cute chick to swap some massages and hopefully some tongue...I wandered for what seemed like forever looking for her, not knowing who or what she would look like, but to no avail. It was getting late and harder to find girls out there to play with. Fuck...I thought it would be easy at a crazy, drug prevalent, hippy event, oh well. I guess I might as well get more fucked up.

This is when I fucked up, not from the last drug that I took, but what I did next. I was coming down from my molly and looking for most likely the last mind altering substance of my day/early morning. I stumble across a neighboring tent that said they had something called sassafras, which I have heard of, but never tried...so being the experimenter I am, why the fuck not?!
I got some, but I didn't know how much it would take to get messed up, and they told me that shit will keep you awake and I wouldn't sleep if I took it. I was completely fine with that idea and took half of what I got. This shit was nuts, it wasn't a visual hallucinogen, but definitely felt like molly on steroids, with crazy energy and I remember saying "I feel like hugging the world."
Now, in this state I did not want to sleep, and at this time in the morning there was little life left in the wilderness, especially in the cute girl area...and no I wish there actually was a designated area for attractive women, would have made my night, and possibly next day problem free and amazing.
I was super wired and I knew that people would be leaving soon, and in my still very fucked up mind thought it would be a good idea to beat the traffic out of there so I could just listen to my music and be home to sleep in my bed, rather than my friends tent; so I decided to hit the road.

When I got into my car I felt like maybe the sass was wearing off a little, so I took the rest of it to make sure I would stay awake, which I believe turned out to complete the gram I was sold. When I leave the parking lot almost immediately I see an overturned car, with its roof leaned against a tree in the roadside ditch; first red flag I should have realized my journey was not a smart move in my condition. I keep driving and less than a mile further I see a car and like four kids being patted down while police are searching their car...second OBVIOUS GET OF THE FUCKING ROAD red flag, but nope, I am now beyond reasonable or rational thought. I did notice the kids and everything, but I was too preoccupied with my music and I was feeling GREAT. 

Half an hour or so into my journey I start to really feel that second half of sass and shit was getting FUCKED UP. I was just driving and listening to my radio when I was asked to change the song, "ok" I said, not realizing until after I changed it that I just had an audible hallucination and also responded to it...what the FUCK. Ok, so that's a sign to pull over now...but I ignorantly continued, my mind was not able to think rationally even after that.

A few more minutes down the road and the familiar red and blue flashes of death flash from behind me, I know I'm messed up but maybe they won't notice. The officer says I was speeding in a construction zone and I needed to pull over further as I was still halfway in the street, and he could tell right away I was not sober, my pupils were the size of Jupiter. 

I got arrested for DUI drugs, and luckily I didn't get possession, since I had the great idea of starting this journey taking all the sass I had left.

So here I am, laying in bed typing this...my life got seriously fucked by this one STUPID FUCKING DECISION, if you can even call it that. I was in no state of mind to even make decisions. I lost my license and subsequently my job as well because I drove for my company. 

TL;DR Don't drive and drugs. 

Thanks for tripping with me. 

-X


----------



## Tude (Nov 15, 2014)

heh - had my bout with the psychodelics in the late 70's-80's (except for a most awesome shroom experience in an awesome electrical thunder storm while camping with many people that was aweeesome!!)- some concerts I don't remember hehe - say what was that first band? Oh Earth wind and fire, I was mezzzzmorized on the one drummer's awesome knees socks) and played before Fleetwood Mac - I focused on Stevie Nicks big ole hair doo (still kicking myself as that was when her voice was kicking) ... and Looking over at my emuisified comrades - LOL we all looked like the three "monkey see, monkey say, monkey doooo" kinda thing. Never said a thing until someone poked me on the shoulder and asked if we were OK. Oh fuck. I scrambled - never do you want to be pinpointed out when on that stuff. And yeah leaving there - we lost the car, my car. Stupid car was my light green Mach 1 Mustang (which should have stood out anyway) but blended in with all other cars under the freaking lights as an almost white. Just what tripping people want to experience. Oh and drive for an hour and a half back to home and kiss the dirt. Um that was the last time of that stuff.

Hehe - it was fine and fun though with my group of friends ...

*No more drink/drive, etc. And I left the other stuff long ago.  

*


----------



## Odin (Nov 15, 2014)

yup... always plan well ahead with getting smashed or whatever. DUI has cost friends of mine thousands of dollars. 
I only had one close call once... did the whole sobriety test and breathalyser and somehow thankfully passed and just got a warning for a headlight. 
Plan ahead... or adjust your plans to keep you from the wheel. I woulda just stayed fucked up in the woods.


----------

